# Grastroscopy today



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's the how my day went in detail:When my name got called, the lady walked with me from the waiting room to the the "holding area"/recovery room. She had me sign some consent forms, asked me some questions, left and pulled the curtains around me so I could change into the gown. (I only had to take my shirt off and I could leave my bra on) I then lied down on the bed. When she came back, she took my blood pressure, pulse, and oxygen level (oximetry). The another nurse came along and she prepared to start the IV. I asked her if I would feel sleepy now, and she said "no, this is just water." I asked her if it was for my dehydration, and she said "no, everyone starts off with water." She was able to find a vein in my right arm, but she said it was very deep. I figured it was probably due to the dehydration from not being able to eat or drink all morning.She wheeled me into the endoscopy room. She set up a heart monitor, and gave me oxygen. After she got done setting up the machine, they had me lay on my left side. Another nurse put the sedatives into the lumen in my IV and that was my last memory of being in that room.The next thing I knew, I was in the recovery room. I had no idea that the test had taken place! It's not like "normal" sleep when you wake up and you know time has elapsed. To me it was like no time elapsed between my falling asleep and waking up.I waited in the recovery room with my Mom for a half hour or so, and was given water and ginger ale. Since I was able to swallow them OK, I was OK to go. They put me in a wheelchair and wheeled me to Mom's van.I got home about 12:30 PM or so...It's now 7:38 PM and my throat is still sore and I'm still somewhat "out of it" but it's not bad at all. I will be going to bed soon.EDIT: I just realised that I misspelt "gastroscopy" in the subject heading...there does not seem to be a way to change it... A.


----------



## allanmandez (Jun 11, 2009)

That's really very good post.Thanks for sharing how your day went.I like your idea dear.you have done a great job.Good Luck..!!!


----------

